# Performance Settings of Linux Kernel

## liutom

Hello,

i looking for the best settings in the ".config" File to build a speedy kernel!

I don have a clue what , "POSIX Message Queues", "BSD Process Accounting" and so on are.

So I've disabled them

but can anyone tell me which things speed up my kernel (and exspecially disk i/o)

do i need "Auditing support", "Control Group support" "Group CPU scheduler" "Profiling support" "aktive markers" or is it better to turn off?

Thnax alot !!!

Liu

----------

## pianosaurus

This very much depends on what you are going to use the build for. Are you looking for fast throughput or low latency? In a desktop system you usually want low latency CPU scheduling, as this would make the machine appear more responsive. For disk IO, it would depend what types of files you are reading, and when.

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

 *liutom wrote:*   

> I don have a clue what , "POSIX Message Queues", "BSD Process Accounting" and so on are.
> 
> So I've disabled them

 

You can always check "help" of those options by pressing "H" at kernel configuration (I've those on)

 *liutom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> but can anyone tell me which things speed up my kernel (and exspecially disk i/o)

 

If you've sata-drive and "ahci/enhanced"-option in bios, then you'd enable it and also in kernel. (find with "/")

And of course you'd have correct chipset drivers for your mobo, and disable all "legacy/debug"-options.

 *liutom wrote:*   

> do i need "Auditing support", "Control Group support" "Group CPU scheduler" "Profiling support" "aktive markers" or is it better to turn off?

 

Those are better to turn off.

Some other options which you could try if your hardware support 'em ?

 <*> CFQ I/O scheduler                       (This is good in all platforms !!)

 Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X)

 Interrupts on hypertransport devices

 Preemption Model (Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop))

 Preemptible RCU

And you can disable all from  "Kernel hacking  --->"

But it all also depends that which kind of hardware you've   :Confused: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You could also look at one of my Kernel seeds. They are built for speed. Just plug in your hardware devices, and boot to a speedy kernel.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

